# problem mit meinem neuen icon :/



## Saesh (28. September 2001)

sogar ich habe mal ein designtechnisches problem 

also folgendes: 
ich habe mir einfach mal mit nem vektorprogramm (illustrator) nen logo gemacht.....







das wollte ich dann halt transparent machen und als usepic benutzen. raus kam dabei:





das ist total verpixelt und sollte eigentlich noch ein wenig transparenz haben, damit das blau auch schöner wirkt. 
kann mir da mal einer helfen, mir das ordentlich zu speichern, so dass ich es auch benutzen kann. 
danke im voraus. 

hier die illustrator datei und dann nochmal darunter als .psd 
illustrator: **server scheint probleme mit dem dateinamen zu haben... wer sie braucht bitte eine PN an mich** 
photoshop: http://www.gfx4all.de/logo.psd 


mfG 
Saesh [no longer with the big ""]


----------



## oezer (28. September 2001)

Mein Tip an dich, speicher das Teil als .ai oder .eps ab und öffne das in Photoshop und von dort aus kannst das dann besser bearbeiten.

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## FilouX (28. September 2001)

> *Mein Tip an dich, speicher das Teil als .ai oder .eps ab und öffne das in Photoshop und von dort aus kannst das dann besser bearbeiten.
> *



Is schon eine tolle Idee, meinereiner hat schon versucht, das Logo in Corel umzuschustern, dazu braucht "Frau"  aber eine höhere Auflösung des Pigs, weil sonst die Zahnradecken nichtmehr gleich sind...


----------



## Saesh (28. September 2001)

ich habe hier nochmal beide!!

http://www.multimania.com/stanley076on/logo.ai
http://www.multimania.com/stanley076on/logo.psd

hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. September 2001)

Jo, also wenn Du das mit dem Illustrator exportierst als BMP, beispielsweise, dann kannst Du ja die Auflösung der Ausgabe ändern. Stell die einfach mal auf 300 ppi, wenn das nicht reicht, gehe höher. Das glätten sollte auch an sein, so kriegst du deine Kantenglättung.
Nimm das Bild so groß wie es ist, mach Dein Logo draus und rechne es _hinterher_ auf die richtige Grö0e zurück das Ergebnis wird so besser als wenn Du ein Briefmarkengroßes Bild bearbeitest. Außerdem weiß man ja nie was kommt, und eine große Vorlage auf der Hinterhand zu haben ist nie verkehrt.

Tsk.
Kaprolactam


----------



## FilouX (28. September 2001)

Ist ja mein Reden!


----------



## Saesh (1. Oktober 2001)

das mit .gif geht einfach net besser.
ich habs jetzt halt anders gemacht und es gefällt mir eigentlich.
danke nochmal für eure hilfe!


----------



## FilouX (2. Oktober 2001)

no problem! 
CU


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

nochwas:
ich kenne mich nich so mit anim gifs aus und deshalb die frage...

kann jetzt jemand vielleicht das logo:




so bearbeiten, dass es sich langsam im kreis dreht.
das wäre sehr nett.. die größe sollte gleich bleiben und die byte größe sollte auch net viel größer werden.

danke im voraus.


----------



## Arcaine (2. Oktober 2001)

jo versuchen im IR sollt das ned so schwer sein das hinzubekommen


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

ich kanns auch in flash machen oder so... aber das habe ich net druff... ich frage ja deshalb, ob mir das einer machen kann und nicht wie ich das mache


----------



## FilouX (2. Oktober 2001)

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

jetzt halt bitte nur langsam bitte....!!
außerdem geht ab und zu die transparenz verloren.


----------



## Arcaine (2. Oktober 2001)

@FilouX mit IR gemacht?


----------



## FilouX (2. Oktober 2001)

Nö GIF Animator


----------



## ephiance (2. Oktober 2001)

gif animator ownt auch  wenns einfach gehen soll


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

könnt ihr mir jetzt bitte wieder bei meinem prob helfen... 
die transparenz soll bleiben und es soll sich langsam drehen.

danke!


----------



## Arcaine (2. Oktober 2001)

hmm nunja also ich habs so hinbekommen das prob is nur das es etwas zu gross is.








mfg Arcaine


----------



## Arcaine (2. Oktober 2001)

ok habs von den 33Kb auf 9,9 hinunterbekommen


----------



## FilouX (2. Oktober 2001)

O.K. also nochmal langsamer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  :% 

Und falls es Dir nicht paßt, dann machs Dir selber... :[ 
Bei dem ****** Grundmaterial, was man immer von Dir bekommt. *grimpf*


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

jetzt wird er böse.. na wenn ihr nich mehr braucht, um mir zu helfen, warum dann mehr geben


----------



## shiver (2. Oktober 2001)

ho saes, komm ma bitte wieder runter.....

sei froh dass die jungs dir das so bereitwillig machen!


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

ach shiver... ich denke mal, man weiss wie das gemeint ist. hinter dem satz ist ja auch noch ein kleiner "  "

vergib mir


----------



## Kaprolactam (2. Oktober 2001)

Jo, ich habs jetzt mal geflasht.

http://www.kaprolactam.net/images/saesh1.swf
http://www.kaprolactam.net/images/saesh1.fla

Kaprolactam


----------



## FilouX (3. Oktober 2001)

Nicht schlecht!  Hatte gestern nur keine Zeit weiter, das prob zu flashen, habe nämlich die Anims von Arbeit aus gemacht...  Wollte mich eigentlich mal später drüber hermachen, wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, aber das hat sich erledigt.


----------

